# stains on asphalt driveway !!



## GarpDIY (8 mo ago)

Hi
I am after advice here about removing stains from my newly painted driveways ! I have read quite a lot of information on the web (from baking soda to cat litter !) Any personnal experience with the matter ?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

"Fáilte!" :thumbup:

When you say "painted" are you referring to "re-sealing" , with the black, spread on liquid?

Or, has your driveway actually been painted a lighter color?

And what kind of stains? . . . Petroleum-based?

Unfortunately for me, I have oodles of experience; and,

When it comes to stains on hard surfaces I aim to, "do the least harm first" and if it is still wet try kitty litter which I use the sole of my boot to grind into the stain to absorb as much of it as possible …

After that, acids starting with mundane as household 100% lemon juice or vinegar up to bleach and Dawn dish washing liquid mixed.

If I am still dealing w the stain after all ^that^ I do keep a jug of concrete / asphalt stain remover in our garage and will resort to that (probably some form of muriatic acid which you can pickup at most hardwares or paint stores).

I have also had good success using a pressure washer … if a pressure washer on its most aggressive setting doesn't get it then that's when I quit and leave it up to time to take away …

One stain (our oldest positively wreaked havoc on our concrete trying to be the hero in 2020 and do major work on a girlfriends car in our driveway) I tried all the forgoing and yet a shadow still remained - until I noticed several weeks ago the uv sunlight had finally taken care of that and there is no no sign it was ever there. (He is since BANNED from even washing vehicles at our house!)


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

440mag said:


> "Fáilte!" 👍
> 
> When you say "painted" are you referring to "re-sealing" , with the black, spread on liquid?
> 
> ...


We bought a house where the previous owner painted the driveway (versus stain) and was told that the paint needs to be removed before the driveway can be stained. We were given a quote and told we could go on this forum to get the name(s) of someone who removes paint from driveways. I performed a search but couldn't find anyone. Please let me know of someone you know of that does good work removing paint from driveways.


----------

